

Cancer cure discovered, but YOU can't have it. - EGreg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LXH-TJYS5w

======
rfugger
Not a very informative video. Better link:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichloroacetic_acid>

------
EGreg
This was in 2009. What happened since then?

Suzanne summers has a book about some possible cures and doctors btw:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQicB_7KNL8>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-aYxu4Uys0>

By the way, I have a question about free markets or whatever... should there
be anything preventing big pharma companies to spend millions of dollars on
suppressing a potential cure with FUD campaigns or some sort of leverage (like
threatening a partnership), I mean a law preventing that kind of behavior, or
no? I am honestly asking, because I think the drug industry in this country is
making about $500B a year and any cure will be detrimental to the size of
their market and the demand for their products, so it would seem that if they
can kill off a cure it would make more $ for their shareholders...

